# Torque specs for head bolts on a98 altima



## Missym7985 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys need to know the torque specs on a 98 altima please


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Start with
"torque specs on a 98 altima" head bolts - Google Search

Longer & thinner head bolts may not be able to resist high torque, OTBE, Other Things Being Equal


----------

